# "what we have here is....



## cb45

....a failure to communicate
(effectively, that is)."-----from the 1967 film Cool hand Luke

no wonder we folk cant get it together with our mates if we cant even relate/shoot the bull or breeze/chew the fat round the TAM "campfire" as it were.

speaking for myself, sometimes i know when i just bang out a
response (haphazardly/hastily) to a post w/out much thought or
editing time/effort, i can see misunderstanding coming my way
from others who are'nt privy to my innermost thoughts/intentions.

i try to do some on MSword but usually get wrap-around
problems i'm too lazy to clean up after posting it here.

i think others too dont realize that what they think they said
or wrote is clear only to themselves at the first.
thus when anything is said the least bit "inflamatory like on say,
the original post or thread starter, people can come outta
the direct sunlight.


----------



## cb45

No follow up, divergent, or accompanying thoughts on this subject from any of the 
hundreds of motivated lookie-loos that carouse TAM?

:scratchhead:



:yeech:

:clue:
:hint:

:rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I usually re-read what I write at least once after I post, cause I do not want to be misunderstood at all. It still happens of coarse, probably why I go to great lenghts, with long posts to avoid it. Communication is paramount to me, being understood is essential, or what is the point. Especially on a forum. 

I think if you know you have written something that might be taken wrong, do your best to correct it when you get a reply at the very least but owe up to the fact -it was written carelessly and flaming -if indeed it was. 

Not sure if this is what you are getting at accually, I have a maze of a time understanding your meanings sometimes , sorry CB -just being honest !


----------



## cb45

Not sure if this is what you are getting at accually, I have a maze of a time understanding your meanings sometimes , sorry CB -just being honest !-----SA

no offense taken.

was kinda the impetus for this thread anyhow. bring out any
Q's or misunderstandings or......etc.

i want to go with my usual "inspired" thought usually, and here
i got inspired to respond with:
" read Oscar Levant's take on Genius/Insanity" 
quip/quote. (via google)

shalom is available to all......if only........


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I think what happens on TAM much of the time, is when we read another's story/issue ---we many times speak out of our own biases in response Urban Dictionary: bias, sometimes even before more questioning and we jump to conclusions that are not even there. 

We all have personal bias's & sometimes they are easy to pick up on -almost obvious when we read an angry responder -you can just tell they have been hurt somewhere down the line with thier antennas on alert -ready to attack the poster who may be doing a similar thing- that their spouse has done to them. But* IF *they are right on , sometimes they NEED to hear such an *angry* response to shake them up a bit. 

It isn't easy to down our biases (it is entrenched in our history & experiences), did a thread on that, I have many , I try to reel them in, but they are still there in most of my "1st" impressions. It is always good to keep learning so I can shed them some. 

I WANT to be corrected if I am assuming something , and it is good to always give the benefit of the doubt in ongoing back & forth communication. 

Most of the time, these "slights" are not personal.


----------



## cb45

I think what happens on TAM much of the time, is when we read another's story/issue ---we many times speak out of our own biases in response Urban Dictionary: bias, sometimes even before more questioning and we jump to conclusions that are not even there._____SA

:iagree: ........mostly

One is limited as a matter of course/reality by their bias'/exp's
wouldnt u say, at least initially speaking?

some are quick to to learn n grow via questioning; some via
TIME, and others well..., not at all.

but yer jump to conclusions part; thats got to be the most
exasperating part of all, esp if its someone u know well & they
dont "get" what u r saying or wanna argue with u over what U
yourself meant by "such n such, & such n such".

if strangers then u understand somewhat why. but say yer
mate, or bro, or sis, etc.


----------

